# PM'd by chinese trader...



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I've just been PM'd by zhuifeng1699 offering me :

" hello friend 
we are xinyuan trade Co.,Ltd. in China ,

we wholesale Nike shoes,Adidas shoes,Jordan shoes, 
Rolex watch,LV bag,nike cap, 
nike garment,basketball wear ... 
nike and adidas socks and other brand name products.

Drop shopping is available.

Our website: www.nike100.com

If you are interested in and would like to know more, please feel free to contact me.

E-mail: [email protected]

looking forward to your cooperation.

thanks "

Anyone else got this? They get everywhere don't they?


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

these are a pain in the arse :x :x


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

There's a few threads running about this at the moment. They started posting threads a couple of weeks ago but have now moved onto PM's.

If we a Flame him with continous PM's back might get the hint and FOAD.

:evil:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:evil: got one as well they must have plenty of time on their hands to p/m
everyone on the forum


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Me too. Not sure of the best response so I've just ignored the little twonk.


----------



## hoolz (Oct 11, 2007)

this is interesting, because i had a similar thing happen to me when i was selling something on ebay recently....some random arsehole offering me [email protected] i replied, telling him to go away, only to receive a message from ebay, explaining that the only reason people do this is to retreive your email address, so they can put you on a spammers list.....SO DONT REPLY TO THESE T0SSERS!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hoolz said:


> this is interesting, because i had a similar thing happen to me when i was selling something on ebay recently....some random arsehole offering me [email protected] i replied, telling him to go away, only to receive a message from ebay, explaining that the only reason people do this is to retreive your email address, so they can put you on a spammers list.....SO DONT REPLY TO THESE T0SSERS!


 fly wee tossers :evil:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes at last i'm not "Billy no mates"

got my PM from the crap.com person


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Looks like the mods have sorted this one out as the posts have gone.

Good stuff!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Spoke too soon


----------

